# Cosa sono le donne per gli uomini (alcuni)



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Originariamente Scritto da *Brunetta* 
*Oggetto del contendere*

Pubblicato il 15 novembre 2016di il ricciocorno schiattoso
Qualche giorno fa una lettrice mi ha scritto un messaggio molto sconsolato, nel quale si crucciava del fatto che molti suoi contatti di facebook stavano condividendo una “battuta”, e che ogni volta che incappava nel post lo trovava coronato da una moltitudine di commenti diveriti. Peccato che lei non riesca a trovarci proprio nulla da ridere.
La “battuta” è questa:

Qui abbiamo un maschio che si preoccupa che qualcuno abbia sconfinato invadendo il suo territorio (_hai messo dei “mi piace” alla mia donna?_), e un altro maschio che, per umiliarlo, accenna alla possibilità che quel territorio non sia poi così suo come pensa (visto che c’è chi ci mette qualcosa di più consistente di un “mi piace”).





Cosa c’è di divertente?
Immagino che la parte divertente sia quella in cui il maschio viene ferito nell’onore.

_“Ma perché… cagna… trascinasti nel fango l’onorato nome della famiglia Mardocheo?”_​Come magistralmente illustra il film “Mimì metallurgico”, l’onore di una famiglia si misura dalla condotta sessuale delle donne. Per questo carpire, seppure con la forza, la “virtù” d’una donna (ovvero stuprarla) è stato, fino alla riforma del *1996*, reato contro contro la moralità pubblica e il buon costume, e non un reato contro la persona.
Perché la donna, nella mente di chi se la contende, è tutto fuorché una persona, piuttosto è una proprietà. Quindi la sua volontà è del tutto irrilevante.
La donna è soggetto passivo, o meglio, è oggetto di una serie di azioni che vengono compiute su di lei: le metti un “mi piace”, la metti a pecora…
Questo è patriarcato e per le donne non è affatto divertente.
Come dimostra la battuta che tanto ha turbato chi me l’ha spedita, a dispetto delle innovazioni normative approvate con l’intento di infliggere un duro colpo ad una simile cultura, essa sopravvive ancora oggi.
_&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&


Che ne pensate?_




Penso che quella alla fine è solo una battuta (tra l'altro di pessima fattura?.
Penso cmq che alla fine tutte le considerazioni sulla donna come proprietà siano ancora molto attuali per parecchi uomini.

Buscopann​

*E' più facile spezzare un atomo che un pregiudizio

La differenza tra genialità e stupidità sta nel fatto che la prima ha dei limiti.
*
(A.Einstein)​


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [h=2]Oggetto del contendere[/h]Pubblicato il 15 novembre 2016di il ricciocorno schiattoso
> Qualche giorno fa una lettrice mi ha scritto un messaggio molto sconsolato, nel quale si crucciava del fatto che molti suoi contatti di facebook stavano condividendo una “battuta”, e che ogni volta che incappava nel post lo trovava coronato da una moltitudine di commenti diveriti. Peccato che lei non riesca a trovarci proprio nulla da ridere.
> La “battuta” è questa:
> 
> ...


Penso che quella alla fine è solo una battuta (tra l'altro di pessima fattura?.
Penso cmq che alla fine tutte le considerazioni sulla donna come proprietà siano ancora molto attuali per parecchi uomini.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Penso che quella alla fine è solo una battuta (tra l'altro di pessima fattura?.
> Penso cmq che alla fine tutte le considerazioni sulla donna come proprietà siano ancora molto attuali per parecchi uomini.
> 
> Buscopann


Condivido in pieno... Battuta che denota sempre il concetto di supremazia legata al senso di possesso 

già uno che si domanda perché la sua compagna riceva dei mi piace mi fa ridere abbastanza 

poi c'è l'altro che fa la battuta da giaguaro, due geni :rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (15 Novembre 2016)

È una di quelle tendenze della parte "animalesca", dell'uomo, antichi retaggi, che sono più attuali di quello che si tende ad ammettere


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> È una di quelle tendenze della parte "animalesca", dell'uomo, antichi retaggi, che sono più attuali di quello che si tende ad ammettere


Secondo me devono essere ammessi per poterli superare.


----------



## Tradito? (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me devono essere ammessi per poterli superare.


Secondo me non è utile né necessario superarli


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Penso ci siano molte donne che ancora sostengono questo tipo di cultura...e come diceva non so chi 

"chi educa un uomo educa un individuo, chi educa una donna educa un popolo". 

Guardare questo tipo di questioni senza tenere conto della corresponsabilità, porta solo al mantenimento di una guerra fra generi...molto comoda a tutta una serie di questioni che riguardano il potere.

Dalla chiesa, le chiese, che si permettono di sindacare sui letti degli individui
ai medici che si permettono di disquisire dottamente sull'autodeterminazione del corpo della donna 
ai politici che discutono su chi ha politicamente il diritto di decidere del corpo di chiunque. 

Fra le altre...

Secondo me, vera o falsa che sia, la cogliona con la C è la ipotetica donna che non prende a calci nel culo un maschio che si permette di intervenire a quel modo nella sua vita. Uno e anche l'altro...ma è lei che se li tiene vicini...ah la gelosia, ah l'amour....


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Secondo me non è utile né necessario superarli


..integrarli però sì...

che poi finisce che 'sti maschietti il pompino dalla moglie no, vado dall'amante! 

che hanno gli istinti animaleschi...ma poi si fanno le storie a scopare duro con la moglie...:unhappy:..

e sono tanti, eh, messi così!


----------



## ologramma (16 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta sai che mi hai fatto pensare ad una cosa che mi è successa mettendo mi piace ad una signora  per una cosa che aveva detto nel famoso social e un giorno mi trovo un messaggio che mi diceva come mi permettevo di importunare la sua signora e da li è iniziata una trafila di messaggi anche un po invadenti del signore che affermava che me l'avrebbe fatta pagare al che dopo tutte le mie spiegazioni gli ho infine detto che mettere mi piace su una cosa non voleva dire provarci e se non era capace di capire che io ero dove dicevo di stare e quindi rintracciabile oppure che si dasse una calmata e cercare d' imparare come stare su un social che veniva visto da una miriade di persone.
La cosa mi ha turbato un po e quindi  il mi piace lo do solo quando sono sicuro,
Per rispondere alla tua domanda , le donne sono il bello della vita anche quando ti fanno innervosire o non ti si filano per niente , è una gioia guardarle perchè belle o brutte hanno tutte un loro modo per essere piacenti , io apprezzo il genere femminile :up:


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno... Battuta che denota sempre il concetto di supremazia legata al senso di possesso
> 
> già uno che si domanda perché la sua compagna riceva dei mi piace mi fa ridere abbastanza
> 
> poi c'è l'altro che fa la battuta da giaguaro, *due geni :rotfl:*


e come ben noto e risaputo, i "geni" viaggiano sempre in coppia....:rotfl:


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2016)

Per me denota ansia e sicurezza e paura di perdere una posizione acquisita faticosamente.
Credo che molte persone dopo aver raggiunto con fatica determinate posizioni provino paura di perderle, e con questo si trasformano in cani da guardia.
Non è la donna ad essere proprietà, ma il ruolo che ella ha per l'uomo in questione, e in quanto ruolo (sociale) non ha caratteristiche precipue di genere.
Infatti, spessissimo questa situazione si ripete a parti avverse, con la fidanzata incarognita verso un'altra donna donatrice di like . Su FB c'è il gruppo "Fidanzata psicopatica" che mette alla berlina questa tipologia femminile, per dire quanto anch'essa sia frequente da incontrare sui social network.
Addirittura atteggiamenti simili si hanno nei confronti dei figli, quando si ha terrore di perdere l'importanza acquisita col ruolo di genitore.
Dopodiché l'umorismo (che è parte del mio lavoro) si pasce di stereotipi e necessariamente deve agganciarsi ad essi per strappare - operazione sempre più difficile - una risata. Diciamo che nella battuta chi legge, per ridere, deve riconoscere una parte di sé, che sia preponderante o inconscia o...
Chi non ride, probabilmente rifiuta con disgusto o paura quella parte, ma d'altronde una battuta non può raggiungere tutti in egual modo.
Per quanto mi riguarda, la trovo becera, anzi, non la trovo affatto una battuta.
Mi mette tristezza perché evidenzia una condizione psicologica quasi paranoide da parte di entrambi gli interlocutori.
Sul discorso "genere": la parità si raggiunge anche distaccandosi definitivamente dalla visione donna/vittima, uomo/primitivo etc, e valutando le azioni non ricollegandole al genere ma ai soggetti.
E' una lettura che gradualmente porterà a responsabilizzare le persone per le loro opinioni evitando l'attribuzione al genere di comportamenti individuali.


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> .
> Perché la donna, nella mente di chi se la contende, è tutto fuorché una persona, piuttosto è una proprietà. Quindi la sua volontà è del tutto irrilevante.
> L*a donna è soggetto passivo, o meglio, è oggetto di una serie di azioni che vengono compiute su di lei: le metti un “mi piace”, la metti a pecora…*
> Questo è patriarcato e per le donne non è affatto divertente.
> ...


Penso che discorsi fatti così da uomini siano ridicoli, dopo la terza media.
Sono discorsi da spogliatoio fatti per gonfiare il petto davanti ad altri uomini da soggetti che di fronte a certe donne da pavoni si trasformano in pulcini.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> e come ben noto e risaputo, i "geni" viaggiano sempre in coppia....:rotfl:


Questi tipi di "geni" si aggregano  facilmente  hanno una specie di radar


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Brunetta sai che mi hai fatto pensare ad una cosa che mi è successa mettendo mi piace ad una signora  per una cosa che aveva detto nel famoso social e un giorno mi trovo un messaggio che mi diceva come mi permettevo di importunare la sua signora e da li è iniziata una trafila di messaggi anche un po invadenti del signore che affermava che me l'avrebbe fatta pagare al che dopo tutte le mie spiegazioni gli ho infine detto che mettere mi piace su una cosa non voleva dire provarci e se non era capace di capire che io ero dove dicevo di stare e quindi rintracciabile oppure che si dasse una calmata e cercare d' imparare come stare su un social che veniva visto da una miriade di persone.
> La cosa mi ha turbato un po e quindi  il mi piace lo do solo quando sono sicuro,
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda , le donne sono il bello della vita anche quando ti fanno innervosire o non ti si filano per niente , è una gioia guardarle perchè belle o brutte hanno tutte un loro modo per essere piacenti , io apprezzo il genere femminile :up:


 [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] hai trovato un paranoico anche di quelli ne è pieno il mondo 

la categoria "sani" alla fine mi sa che è la più carente di percentuali :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2016)

Purtroppo siamo noi stesse donne a rinforzare questo modo di pensare. Se vediamo una donna/ragazza che esce con più ragazzi, le diamo della troia, nella maggior parte dei casi non pensiamo che possa uscire con un "maschio" in modo amichevole. Mentre se vediamo un  uomo/ragazzo noto come puttaniere, ne cambia una ogni giorno e lo vediamo in atteggiamenti inequivocabile, sempre noi donne lo definiamo "stronzo" volpone che ha trovato la fessa di turno. Il disprezzo per il nostro genere è sempre più alto rispetto a quello che proviamo per il genere maschile, ci sentiamo sempre minacciate dalle altre e noi stesse fomentiamo la bassa considerazione che molti maschi hanno di noi.
Ora la battuta su fb è fatta dai soliti squallidi, fa parte di quei  post dove donne sono troie e uomini con cervello o altre parti del corpo grossi come una noce. Lasciano il tempo che trovano. Il trionfo del cattivo gusto.
Io ho amici che mi scrivono in privato i mi piace per quello che posto , xk se mettono il like pubblico si scatena l'inferno con le loro mogli, ora mi chiedo cosa è peggio?


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo siamo noi stesse donne a rinforzare questo modo di pensare. Se vediamo una donna/ragazza che esce con più ragazzi, le diamo della troia, nella maggior parte dei casi non pensiamo che possa uscire con un "maschio" in modo amichevole. Mentre se vediamo un  uomo/ragazzo noto come puttaniere, ne cambia una ogni giorno e lo vediamo in atteggiamenti inequivocabile, sempre noi donne lo definiamo "stronzo" volpone che ha trovato la fessa di turno. Il disprezzo per il nostro genere è sempre più alto rispetto a quello che proviamo per il genere maschile, ci sentiamo sempre minacciate dalle altre e noi stesse fomentiamo la bassa considerazione che molti maschi hanno di noi.
> Ora la battuta su fb è fatta dai soliti squallidi, fa parte di quei  post dove donne sono troie e uomini con cervello o altre parti del corpo grossi come una noce. Lasciano il tempo che trovano. Il trionfo del cattivo gusto.
> *Io ho amici che mi scrivono in privato i mi piace per quello che posto , xk se mettono il like pubblico si scatena l'inferno con le loro mogli, ora mi chiedo cosa è peggio?*



Secondo te perché queste mogli sono gelose (possessive, più che altro) dei loro uomini a tal punto da controllare i like su FB?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per me denota ansia e sicurezza e paura di perdere una posizione acquisita faticosamente.
> Credo che molte persone dopo aver raggiunto con fatica determinate posizioni provino paura di perderle, e con questo si trasformano in cani da guardia.
> Non è la donna ad essere proprietà, ma il ruolo che ella ha per l'uomo in questione, e in quanto ruolo (sociale) non ha caratteristiche precipue di genere.
> Infatti, spessissimo questa situazione si ripete a parti avverse, con la fidanzata incarognita verso un'altra donna donatrice di like . Su FB c'è il gruppo "Fidanzata psicopatica" che mette alla berlina questa tipologia femminile, per dire quanto anch'essa sia frequente da incontrare sui social network.
> ...


Assolutamente si, questo atteggiamento è prerogativa  anche di alcuni tipi di donne ( ahimè ) 

Cavolo se l'umorismo fa parte del tuo lavoro, ti invidio moltissimo, sappilo


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché queste mogli sono gelose (possessive, più che altro) dei loro uomini a tal punto da controllare i like su FB?


Paura di perdere il proprio uomo e vedono sempre una donna come una rivale. Alcune mi riferiscono che temono il confronto e si sentono inadeguate e minacciate.Torniamo al discorso che ho fatto prima.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso ci siano molte donne che ancora sostengono questo tipo di cultura...e come diceva non so chi
> 
> "chi educa un uomo educa un individuo, chi educa una donna educa un popolo".
> 
> ...


Verde virtuale con bacio accademico (meno male che sto thread l'hai scritto tu e non @_Skorpio_..altrimenti mi toccava baciare lui )

Ad ogni modo, scherzi a parte, mi fa piacere che queste cose le abbia scritte tu in quanto donna. Perché spesso se escono dalla bocca di un uomo si agitano le folle estrogene.
C'è sempre una corresponsabilità dei due generi. Anche nella cultura maschilista 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verde virtuale con bacio accademico (meno male che sto thread l'hai scritto tu e non @_Skorpio_..altrimenti mi toccava baciare lui )
> 
> Ad ogni modo, scherzi a parte, mi fa piacere che queste cose le abbia scritte tu in quanto donna. Perché spesso se escono dalla bocca di un uomo si agitano le folle estrogene.
> C'è sempre una corresponsabilità dei due genere. Anche nella cultura maschilista c'è sempre una corresponsabilità dell'altro sesso
> ...


Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e con te ( per quanto stanotte mi hai fatto un brutto scherzo :ira::infelice:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con @_ipazia_ e con te ( per quanto stanotte mi hai fatto un brutto scherzo :ira::infelice:




Io non c'ero..lo giuro. E se c'ero dormivo!!

Cosa ho combinato? ti sei calata un Buscopann e ti è uscita l'orticaria? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non c'ero..lo giuro. E se c'ero dormivo!!
> 
> Cosa ho combinato? ti sei calata un Buscopann e ti è uscita l'orticaria?
> 
> Buscopann


No, no ho proprio sognato l'utente [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] una cosa surreale :rotfloi ci apro un 3D sui sogni


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, no ho proprio sognato l'utente [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] una cosa surreale :rotfloi ci apro un 3D sui sogni


Merda...ma mi hai sognato in perizoma zebrato?

Non devo più uscire il culetto :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Merda...ma mi hai sognato in perizoma zebrato?
> 
> Non devo più uscire il culetto :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


uff aspetta che racconto in un 3D 
ma magari, peggio!!! mi hai snobbato e usato come pizzino per altri forumisti maschi :rotfl:na tragedia !!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Credo che chi vive in città o in certe città sottovaluti la pressione (di stampo maschilista) che la società esercita in certi luoghi. Ho capito recentemente che tali ambienti sono organizzati come bande di bulli che rendono la vita impossibile a chi si pone fuori da regole imposte.


----------

